# Parking satisfaction



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

After being dinged by people opening doors too many times, I'm happy with this parking spot.


----------



## jbequer (4 mo ago)

I feel the pain. Nothing worse than someone parking so close to you that you can't even get into your car and having a clear parking lot on the other side of their car, WTF?

I do the same, park as far as possible from civilization. My wife thinks i'm nuts. So far, no dents.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

unfortunately, I have to park at airports sometimes and I have a video of a guy hacking at my door with his door. It left nasty scratches but the camera did not show his number plate, very irritating.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Last winter I went to a store just before closing time and parked similarly. When I came back to the car, there was a car parked right next to it 🤯
No door dings, though, but I should've taken a picture. The whole parking lot was empty apart from the two of us!


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Too bad Safety Score does not give points for defensive parking


----------

